# Steak and Trouble at Night



## GR123 (May 7, 2010)

When I eat steak for dinner, there is a 90% chance that I will poop D while I'm sleeping.I know what you are going to say - don't eat steak. But my question is what is in the steak that is causing this? My guess is because steaks are fatty. But I'm not sure if I buy that explanation because no other food comes close to giving me such bad D. And I'm sure there are other foods out there that are much fattier. Any feedback about why steaks are such a culprit for me would be helpful and any suggestions other than don't eat steak would be helpful as well. I also want to take the time to thank the moderators and everyone else involved. This site has given me a lot emotional and informational support.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

steak is pure protein & fat.........it takes alot of hydrochloric acid to digest it..........when our stomachs don't produce enough of it, then it causes an over production of gastrin & or histamine...........both of these can cause D in a big way.........many people with ibs-d have this problem, even if they don't realize it..........do some research on the net about hydrochloric acid & all it does for the body..........


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

GR123 Steak & Beef in general are very hard for some folks to digest. I would avoid them or at least take an imodium WITH that meal to prevent D later on.But I heard on some TV health shows recently that we should not be eating beef any more than once a week if that. So... maybe this is your body's natural way of trying to keep you healthy???


----------



## GR123 (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for the reply guys.


----------



## Australis (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh!!!! i know that feeling after eating meat and feeling that urgency at night, i hate it!! Happens to me all the time! And right now in fact i have to go to the loo AGAIN and it's night, how annoying right?!!! You should just eat a small portion of meat, then you might not suffer if you're lucky. lol!


----------



## JackReynolds (Mar 31, 2010)

GR123, what about a big burger? What about a big slab of some other kind of meat, like pork or swordfish or roasted chicken? And have you tried smaller, leaner cuts of beef like tenderloin?


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

check the diet i posted here for this guyhttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/124347-fighting-ibs-d-and-gerd/im betting your cooking that steak in a vegetable oil? if you cook steak in a vegetable oil watch out its gonna hurt your gut alot but if you cook it in butter you will be fine. unless you have a very damaged stomach which im guessing is the case then it will still cause a little discomfort cause any solid food will hurt your gut abit when its damaged but steak will help heal your stomach so keep eating it and make sure to only cook it in unsalted butter


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some IBSers have problems with red meat, you may be one of those that can't eat much beef and needs to stick to chicken or fish. A lot of people find red meat (no matter what form it is in) sets them off.Also when you eat steak portion size can be an issue. Most places don't sell 3-4 ounce portions of steak, they are usually 8-16 ounces and you may be OK with a small amount of beef you have in something else but not a whole steak of usual steak proportions.


----------



## JackReynolds (Mar 31, 2010)

There's also something that they spray on steaks (at least here in the states) you buy in the store to keep them looking red for longer. You might be having an adverse reaction to that.


----------



## tjesspersen (May 20, 2010)

I do love red meat, but I have found that 2 or 3 times week is all I can handle. (The rarer the better I know it sounds gross but that's the way I Like it, like the old saying goes.."bring it to the table, slice me off a hunk and I'll ride the rest home"T.oops...might be the wrong forum...


----------



## GR123 (May 7, 2010)

I just had a major poop last night while i was sleeping which reminded me about a post I wanted to make regarding what I believe is a cure for my nighttime fecal incontinence. I will deal with that in a brand new post under the title Dexilant - Nighttime Fecal Incontinence 99% Gone.But this is a steak and nighttime pooping thread. Yesterday I had an upset stomach to begin with and like an idiot, i had steak for lunch and dinner and had a rare nighttime D poop while sleeping.Jack and Ziggy - it doesn't matter what kind of beef - hamburger, lean, not lean - no matter how it is cooked - grilled plain - I get issues. Although veal is not as bad but I'm not a big veal fan.There is also a distinct very foul smell associated with my bowel movements after eating steak.There is a relationship to how much I eat so less steak is better. But even steak, when feeling well and eating reasonable portions do not cause me to nighttime poop anymore with my Dexilant cure. (Next day bad D and Smell is still there)


----------

